# Anyone have puzzle toys for their dogs?



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Here'a a link to some of the puzzle toys that are available:
Dog Toys - Dog Puzzles and Dog Games, Including the Nina Ottosson Line of Dog Puzzles

I was wondering if anyone has had any experiences with any of these toys, good or bad? 
They are a bit pricey, so I wanted to see if it was worth it to keep an active dog occupied.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I have something kind of like, just cheaper and made of plastic, and my girls would sniff at it for a few seconds then would come over and sit in front of me and stare at me (they got individual turns)! I think it confused them. Like every time they smell treats they know they have to work for them and these were even covered up so they came to me for direction... I figured it wasn't worth undoing their belief that all good things come from me 

But for what its worth, they were awesome with my Aunt BC except she figured them out in about 3 sessions


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

i actually have the nina ottenson dog brick plastic, and i use the tornado at the shop with dogs. Its AMAZING, but you have to know you cant just fill them with treats, close it up and throw your dog in there like "go ... figure it out" My dogs LOVE IT, but they sometimes at first needed guidance, like, i would slide the brick open abit and point while saying "find it" AMAZING WAY TO TIRE A DOG OUT MENTALLY!!!! Love puzzle toys! in fact sometimes i feed my dogs dinner that way.... makes them work for their food. AGAIN... my dogs love it!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Here'a a link to some of the puzzle toys that are available:
> Dog Toys - Dog Puzzles and Dog Games, Including the Nina Ottosson Line of Dog Puzzles
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any experiences with any of these toys, good or bad?
> They are a bit pricey, so I wanted to see if it was worth it to keep an active dog occupied.


My dogs LOVE them...all of my dogs They all play together and then one at a time. They will spend a couple hours playing if I allowed it. They got it right away, as soon as I put the treats in there, they were ready to go. We have the Dog Brick(Nina Ottosson) and the Dog Tornado(Nina Ottosson). They also have the same sort of stuff on Petsmart.com under interactive toys/mind games. They are only available on line. I recommend them highly and so do my dogs


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

We have the Nina Ottosson Dog Brick. Once my dog figured out that he couldn't chew the slidey parts to get the treats, he totally loves it.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> My dogs LOVE them...all of my dogs They all play together and then one at a time. They will spend a couple hours playing if I allowed it. They got it right away, as soon as I put the treats in there, they were ready to go. We have the Dog Brick(Nina Ottosson) and the Dog Tornado(Nina Ottosson). They also have the same sort of stuff on Petsmart.com under interactive toys/mind games. They are only available on line. I recommend them highly and so do my dogs


llombardo, do your dogs like the Brick one or the Tornado one better. I wanted to get one for Bear's birthday but they're too expensive to buy both.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> llombardo, do your dogs like the Brick one or the Tornado one better. I wanted to get one for Bear's birthday but they're too expensive to buy both.


How much are you finding them for? I think I got mine for $20.00.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think they like the Brick better and I just looked on Amazon.com and they have them for as low as $22.80.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> How much are you finding them for? I think I got mine for $20.00.


If you look at the link I sent they sell them for $40.00 and up. There is a local store that is selling them at a little less.
Where did you get yours at? I might get 2 if they cost $20.00 each.
I still would like to start out with one to see if he likes it.....which one?

Never mind...you answered before I responded. I'll look at Amazon and try the brick one first, Thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

See if these links work....


For the Tornado
Amazon.com: nina ottosson interactive dog toys

For the Dog Brick
Amazon.com: nina ottosson


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> See if these links work....
> 
> 
> For the Tornado
> ...


The link didn't work, I'll just look on Amazon. Thanks for the help!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> The link didn't work, I'll just look on Amazon. Thanks for the help!


You can get either of these for about $20-$22. Some places on there are selling the same thing for $40


----------

